# Knee Clearance Reduction



## Keith (Oct 23, 2017)

CBC Sec. 11B-306.3.4 states that for every 6" in height, (between 9 - 27"), the knee clearance depth can be reduced 1".

Does that mean at 27" knee clearance can be 4"?

Any examples of when the clearance reduction applies?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/access/2013-CBC-Chapter11B-Section03-120514.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Oct 23, 2017)

cda said:


> https://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/access/2013-CBC-Chapter11B-Section03-120514.pdf


old document, 2013 code cycle....


----------



## Keith (Oct 23, 2017)

I read the code section but am looking for clarification or an example of how the Clearance reduction works/would apply;
ie. @ 27" would the reduction in depth be 4" ?


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2017)

mark handler said:


> old document, 2013 code cycle....



Close

Thought it read the same


----------



## Keith (Oct 23, 2017)

I see it  now.  The 8" is the 3" reduction. Thanks


----------

